# منتديات طلاب الجامعات الأردنية > المنتدى الهندسي العام >  أنواع كاميرات المراقبة واهميتها

## دموع الغصون

*
انواع كاميرات المراقبة واهميتها وطريقة عمل شبكة من كاميرات المراقبة ومتابعتها عن بعد وعن قرب

المقدمة:من أكثر المتطلبات التي تحتاجها أي منظمة كبيرة كانت أم صغيرة وحتى على مستوى المنازل أو المحلات التجارية هو الأمن المادي لجميع الممتلكات التي تخصها. حيث يعرف الأمن المادي بـ "حماية المنظمة من الدخول الفعلي لها لسرقة أجهزة حاسوب أو سرقة ملفات , وثائق , سجلات ذات أهمية للمنظمة أو عرض الرشاوي أو التحايل على الموظفين بالتنكر للوصول إلى المبتغى. وتكمن أهمية الأمن المادي هنا إلى التصدي لهذه التهديدات بعدد من الإجراءات والتنظيمات التي تتخذها المنظمة للحد من الدخول الغير مشروع ومن هنا ظهرت كاميرات المراقبةواهميتهافي ضمان الأمن المادي والحد أو التقليل من الهجمات والسرقات المحتملة

أنواع كاميرات المراقبة
كاميرات داخليه InDoor
كاميرات خارجية OutDoor
ومنها كاميرات ثابته Fixed CCTV ومنها متحرك PTZ

كاميرات مراقبة BOX
كاميرات المراقبه من نوع BOX هى عباره عن كاميرات مراقبه على شكل مستطيل
و تكون الكاميرات مصنعه من البلاستيك المقوى او من المعدن
و تتميز معظم انواع كاميرات المراقبه BOX بالاتى
– كاميرات مراقبه تتحمل العوامل الجويه مثل الامطار و الحراره و اشعه الشمس
لذلك فان هذا النوع من الكاميرات غالبا يستخدم Outdoor اى انه يتم تركيب كاميرات المراقبه BOX فى خارج المبانى
- كاميرات مراقبه تتحمل الصدمات
- كاميرات مراقبه يمكن استخدمها فى الاجواء الصعبه
- فى الاغلب تكون مزوده بعدسه رؤيه ليليه

كاميرات مراقبة DOME
كاميرات المراقبه الـ DOME هى كاميرات على شكل قبه مستديره لذلك سميت DOME
تتميز كاميرات المراقبه الـ DOME بالاتى
كاميرات مراقبه ذات شكل انسيابى
كاميرات مراقبه ذات حجم صغير
كاميرات مراقبه خفيفه الوزن
كاميرات مراقبه يمكن تركيبها على الحوائط او الاسقف
كاميرات مراقبه غير ملفته للنظر
كاميرات مراقبه رخيصه الثمن
و من عيوب كاميرات الـ DOME انها كاميرات مراقبه indoor بمعنى انها يتم تركيبها بداخل المبانى فقط ولا يتم تركيبها فى الخارج لانها لا تتحمل العوامل الجويه من اشعه شمس و رطوبه و امطار
و يوجد منها كاميرات يكون غلافها الخارجى بلاستيك و كاميرات اخرى يكون معدن و تسمى vandal proof
كما يمكن تزويد الكاميرا بعدسه رؤيه ليليه
-تصلح لمساحات صغيرة (مكاتب –محلات –شركات)

كاميرات مراقبه IP
كاميرات مراقبه IP
هى نوع من كاميرات المراقبه يستخدم تكنولوجيا IP address
وهى مزوده بميكرو بروسيسور و رامات فهى تعتبر كمبيوتر صغيرا لذلك فهى من اغلى كاميرات المراقبه
-تصلح لمساحات صغيرة (مكاتب –محلات –شركات)
وهى تعتبر من اسهل كاميرات المراقبه عند التركيب حيث انها مزوده بكارت شبكه مثل كروت الشبكات الموجود فى اجهزه الكمبيوتر و يتم توصيل كاميرات مراقبه الـ IP باستخدام سلك شبكه عادى من نوع cat 5 و ار جى 45 وهو النوع المستخدم فى شبكات الكمبيوتر المنزليه
حيث يتم احد اطراف السلك بالكاميرا الـ IP ويتم توصيل الطرف الاخر من السلك بالسويتش
وبهذا قد تم تركيب كاميرات مراقبه IP بنجاح
يتبقى الان رؤيه الصوره التى تنقلها الكاميرا ويتم عن طريق اى جهاز كمبيوتر واصل بالسويتش او الشبكه التى تم تركيبها الكاميرا بها حيث يتم فتح اى متصفح سواء انترنت اكسبلورر او فايرفوكس او اى متصفح ويتم كتابه IP الخاص بالكاميرا فيتم الدخول الى الكاميرا ثم بعد ذلك يتم كتابه اليوزر نيم والباسورد الخاصين بكاميره المراقبه ويتم الدخول الى الصفحه الرئيسيه للكاميرا والتى توجد بها الصوره التى تنقلها الكاميرا
اذا واجهتك مشكله فى رؤيه الصوره التى تنقلها كاميرات المراقبه فيمكن ان يكون السبب هو ان المتصفح يحتاج الى برنامج مشغل الفلاش او الى برنامج مشغل لكاميرا وهو عاده يكون موجود مع كاميرات الـ IP اسطوانه يكون موجود بها كل البرامج التى تحتاجها حتى تعمل الكاميرا بنجاح
بالطبع اذا كان السويتش الواصله به كاميرات المراقبه الـIP واصل بخط انترنت فيمكن نقل الصوره عن طريق الانترنت الى اى جهاز كمبيوتر اخر فى اى مكان فى العالم ولكن فقط سنحتاج الى ما يسمى بـ ستاتيك IP و هو عباره عن رقم IP ثابت يتم حجزه من شركه الانترنت مقابل اجر شهر بسيط
من الجدير بالذكر ان كاميرات مراقبه الـ IP يتم توصيلها بسويتش كما ذكرنا واذا كان هذا السويتش وايرلس فبهذا يمكن تركيب كاميرات المراقبه واستخدامها كانها وايرلس
من مميزات كاميرات مراقبه IP
- سهوله التركيب
- سهوله التعريف
- لا تحتاج الى اسلاك من نوع خاص
- لا تحتاج الى اجهزه مساعده لكى تعمل
- سهوله توصيلها بالانترنت والمراقبه من اى مكان بالعالم
من عيوب كاميرات مراقبه IP
- سعرها الغالى بالنسبه الى باقى الكاميرات التى تكون بفس المواصفات
كاميرات ptz
كاميرات متحركة تصلح لمساحات واسعة (المصانع الطرق الكبارى)
بالنسبة للكاميرات المتحركه يمكن التحكم بها عن طريق اجهزة التسجيل والتي تدعم كاميرات PTZ او يمكن توصيلها بكيبورد خاص بها للتحكم بالقرب والبعد Zoom والوضوح والتشويش Focus

كيفية إنشاء شبكة من كاميرات المراقبة ومتابعتها عن بعد وعن قرب:
(1) الأدوات أو الأجهزة المطلوبة:
من الأجهزة المطلوبة لإنشاء شبكة من كاميرات مراقبة متصلة بجهاز كمبيوتر معين يجب توفر التالي:
-جهاز كمبيوتر.
-راوتر او سويتش

-كاميرا من نوع IP

-أسلاك Ethernet في حالة ربط
الكاميرا بشبكة ليست لاسلكية.

ماهي طريقة تركيب الكاميرا؟
1- قم بتوصيل الكاميرا بمزود الكهرباء في المكان المراد وضع الكاميرا فيه.
2- قم بتوصيل كابل شبكه ما بين الروتر ADSL و الكاميرا ( اذا كان هناك سويتش موصل بالروتر فقم بتوصيل الكاميرا إالى ال سويتش)
3- ضع الأسطوانه المرفقه بالكاميرا بأي جهاز كمبيوتر متصل بالشبكه (ومن الكتيب المرفق بالكاميرا سوف تتعرف على الأي بي للكاميرا )
4- ضع الأي بي في ال internet explorer سوف يفتح لك صفخة التحكم بالكاميرا
5- ضع ال static IP بداخل الكاميرا.
6- قم بتنزيل برنامج التحكم باكاميرا من خلال ال CD المرفق بالكاميرا

ضبط إعدادات الكاميرا
- بدءاً يجب أن تحدد عنوان IP ثابت للجهاز المحمول ليكون له نفس عنوان الـ IP الخاص بالراوتر.

من خلال الذهاب إلىnetwork connections والضغط باليمين علىlocal area network ومن ثم اختيار properties , ستظهر لنا نافذة network connections propertiesنقوم بالضغط على الخيار الثالثinternet protocol(TCP/IP) ومن ثم Properties.
ستظهر لنا نافذة properties internet protocol(TCP/IPوالضغط على "Use the following IP address" لوضع العنوان الثابت ومن ثم النقر على ok
2-قم بتوصيل الكاميرا مع الجهاز المحمول عن طريق سلك الـ Ethernet :
3-قم بتثبيت برنامج الـ Setup Wizard SE الموجود على القرص المضغوط الخاص بالكاميرا IP على جهازك المحمول.
4- بعد عملية التثبيت قم بتشغيل البرنامج من قائمة ابدأ .
5-بعد فتح البرنامج من قائمة ابدأ ستلاحظ وجود الكاميرا .
6-قم بالضغط عليها أو تظليلها ومن ثم قم باختيار "link" لفتح موقع الويب الخاص بالكاميرا.
7-قم بإدخال كلمة "admin" في خانة اسم المستخدم ومن ثم الضغط على ok.
8-قم بإعداد عنوان IP ثابت للكاميرا لتكون دائما في نفس المكان .
9-قم بالضغط على setup عند فتح الويب الخاص بالكاميرا ومن ثمNetwork Setup.
10-قم باختيار Static IP Address وإدخال عنوان الـ IP و Subnet Mask في الخانات المخصصة لهما, أما الخانات المتبقية فيمكننا تركها كما هي.
11-تحت العنوان Port Settings قم بالضغط على Enable ومن ثم الضغط على save لحفظ جميع الإعدادات التي قمت بها.
12-بعد ذلك قم بقطع الاتصال بالإنترنت من جهازك المحمول وقم بتوصيل الكاميرا بجهاز الراوتر باستخدام أسلاك Ethernet.
13-قبل القيام بتوصيل الجهاز المحمول بالراوتر يجب عليك القيام بالخطوات التالية:
أ.فتح Network Connections directory والنقر باليمين على Local Area Connection ومن ثم اختيار properties.
ب.تظليل Internet Protocol (TCP/IP) ومن ثم الضغط على properties و Obtain IP Automatically.
14-الآن قم بإعادة توصيل الجهاز المحمول بالراوتر والانتظار ليتم تفعيل عنوان الـ IP الجديد.
15-القيام بفتح port مخصصة للراوتر وذلك عن طريق الخطوات التالية:
أ.قم بالدخول على جهاز الراوتر الخاص بك وانقر على "Advance" ثم اضغط على "" virtual server والموجود في اليسار , والآن نقوم بإدخال معلومات الكاميرا التي قمنا بإعدادها مسبقاً.

ب.في خانة "Public Port" نقوم بكتابة 81 وفي خانة "IP Address" ضع العنوان الذي اسندته سابقا للكاميرا, وفي خانة "Private Port" قم بكتابة 81 ومن ثم احفظ جميع الإعدادات .
وبذلك تنتهي عملية إعداد الكاميرا ,فمن خلال الذهاب إلى "Status" والموجود في أعلى الصفحة ومن ثم الضغط عليه سنرى "IP Address" والذي يعتبر Public IP Address المسند إليك من قبل مزود خدمة الإنترنت (ISP).
-التوصيل المحلي بالكاميرا:
يتم التوصيل محلياً بالكاميرا عن طريق فتح متصفح الإنترنت وكتابة عنوان الـ IP الخاص بالكاميرا الذي أسندناه لها سابقاً:

-التوصيل عن بعد بالكاميرا:
يمكنك مراقبة موقعك عن بعد عن طريق الانترنت والجوال أينما كنت ويمكنك التحكم بالكاميرات المتحركة وتقوم بالتقريب ودوران الكاميرا ويمكنك ايضا التسجيل عن بعد وذلك بحجز عنوان IP خاص بك Real,Static IP


*

----------


## &روان&

معلومات  قيمة
ابدعتي دموع

----------


## دموع الغصون

*
بتمنى الفائدة للجميع 
مشكورة روان 
*

----------


## محمد العزام

مشكورة دموع 

معلومة بغاية الروعة عن الكامرات

----------


## دموع الغصون

*
الشكر لالك محمد 
بتمنى الفائدة للجميع 

*

----------


## هدوء عاصف

*موضوع رائع شامل ومشوّق .... اختيار موفّق دموع ، عني شخصياً استفدت من الموضوع لإنو انا بحاجة لنظام مراقبة وكل الليبشتغلوا بهالشغلة بتخوتوا عالزباين بكلام طالع نازل ما اله اساس من الصحة ، رح استزيد من البحث حول هالموضوع واصير انا اللي اتخوت عليهم ههههههه

يعطيكِ الف عافية*

----------


## دموع الغصون

بتمنى تكون استفدت من الموضوع فعلا وضفت لو شي بسيط لرصيد المعرفي 
انا شخصياً حبيت كتير هالمعلومات وحبيت فيدكوا
مشكور " هدوء " على المرور والتعليق الجميل

----------

